# Securisé les réglages de l'ipad



## bolduran (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une solution (je sais qu'elle existe car je l'ai deja vu chez des commerçants) pour sécuriser un ipad en libre service. 
Je veux que les utilisateurs ne puisse rien modifier dans les paramètres système ou mieux supprimer les icônes qui mintéresse pas auxquels les utilisateurs ne doivent pas avoir accès ?
J'ai essayé d'utiliser utilitaire de configuration iphone mais j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir plus de possibilité que ce qui est déjà présent sur les réglages a ce niveau la ?
merci.


----------



## ptinous (18 Janvier 2012)

moi j utilise : 

reglages ----> general ---> restrictions --->


----------



## bolduran (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
merci pour ta réponse mais on peut encore désactivé le wifi ou changer le hotspot wifi et même si une application a un mot de passe on peut le modifier.
Ce que je recherche c'est le moyen de supprimer licône Réglages ou d'y mettre un mot de passe lorsqu'on ouvre réglages.


----------



## ptinous (19 Janvier 2012)

la je seche ... pas assez de connaissances 

mais je suis preneuse pour plus de sécurité ... 

Un mode  " enfant " ou on peut choisir ce qu on veut qu ils voient serait parfait pour moi


----------



## ciradis (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
ça serai bien si apple prevoit 2 sessions : 1 admin et 1 invité

Cordialement


----------



## bolduran (19 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que ca doit etre possible via les profils que l'on peut creer avec l'outil de configuration de l'iphone (IOS) disponible sur le site d'Apple 
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/iphone/enterprise/
mais je n'arrive pas a faire ce que je veux avec c'est a dire mettre un mot de passe sur toute l'application reglages, sans mettre un mot de passe au déverrouillage de l'appareil.


----------



## arbaot (20 Janvier 2012)

l'Utilitaire de configuration iPhone est surtout prévu pour déployer des iTrucs en entreprise et facilité leurs administration 

en gros :
-ça te permet de définir un(des) ensemble(s) de réglages (profil(s) de configuration) et de les appliqués a un(des) appareils

  mais les réglages auxquels tu a accès via cet utilitaire 
  sont  a peine plus que ceux auquel tu accèdes via ton iTruc

-ça permet de gérer aussi des profils d'approvisionnement (le déploiement d'apps d'une entreprise) 
-et enfin les app à installer notamment dans le cas d'achat en nombre

un peu de lecture (en fr) :http://help.apple.com/iosdeployment-ipcu/#app665501b0


dans tout les cas tu ne peu affecter q'un profil de config par appareil


----------

